# BluRay with Dolby/DTS decoding or PS3/4?



## Rlilly (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello, I have an older Marantz Receiver that does not support the newest HD and Master Audio surround decoding. Previously I had used a PS3 to stream Netflix, Amazon, and play Blu-ray disks. The PS3 decoded the audio and sent it to the receiver via Linear PCM. 

Now I do not have a PS3 and my current BLU-Ray player does not decode the audio.

Are there reasonably priced Blu-ray players that offer Netflix and Amazon, home network streaming, and also decode the newest DTS and Dolby formats? Or, should I just but a PS4 for $399. Even though I have little interest in gaming, I know Sony will support this with updates long into the future.

Thanks!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Most BluRay players decode the new codecs, even the less expensive ones. If you are willing to spend $399 for a PS4 then I would recommend saving a bit more and buy a Oppo BDP-103 for $499 here. http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-103/

If you just want something that will do what you want on the cheap side then you could get something like this Samsung. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Samsung-B...bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n

I have an Oppo and they are fantastic players and they do everything you need but are built so much better than just about any other player out there, IMO. Also Welcome to the Shack. :wave:


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

If you are not interested at all in gaming , save your money and for the price of the PS4 you can get a new BD player and a new receiver capable of decoding the newer codecs or keep the PS3 . If you buy a new BD player with the old receiver you will and still only get DTs and Dolby Digital not the HD versions .


----------



## Rlilly (Apr 3, 2014)

The samsung listed above does not appear to support decoding ad DTS Master audio, just pass thru. Isn't that what most blu-Ray disks use? Or am I missing something in the specs?

I have no intention of upgrading my receiver, because it is perfectly functional as long as I can feed it LPCM, plus the equivalent current model is probably ~$1k.

I'll look at the oppo, but I think for the money, I might just get the ps4; I could possibly play a few games like GTA, or need for speed, it's just not high on my activity list.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Rlilly said:


> The samsung listed above does not appear to support decoding ad DTS Master audio, just pass thru. Isn't that what most blu-Ray disks use? Or am I missing something in the specs?
> 
> I have no intention of upgrading my receiver, because it is perfectly functional as long as I can feed it LPCM, plus the equivalent current model is probably ~$1k.
> 
> ...


The new BD players they will decode all formats but even if your PS3 is sending LPCM or if you chose a new player , your receiver will convert them to DTS and Dolby Digital , no DTS Master audio or Dolby TrueHD .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Unless your receiver has multi channel analog inputs you won't ever be able to take advantage of the newest uncompressed audio formats. You can use any BluRay player to down convert the new formats to just Dolby digital or DTS. Ideally a new receiver with HDMI should be your next upgrade.


----------



## Rlilly (Apr 3, 2014)

Almadacr said:


> The new BD players they will decode all formats but even if your PS3 is sending LPCM or if you chose a new player , your receiver will convert them to DTS and Dolby Digital , no DTS Master audio or Dolby TrueHD .


If the player is decoding the the surround format, and outputting it as 7.1 channels of LPCM(decoded audio) over HDMI into my receiver, then isn't the receiver ONLY functioning as DACs and amplifiers, there nothing left to decode or convert. Right?

That is why I need a player that decodes the formats, rather than simply passing them through to the receiver. 

or am I missing something completely here?


----------



## Rlilly (Apr 3, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Unless your receiver has multi channel analog inputs you won't ever be able to take advantage of the newest uncompressed audio formats. You can use any BluRay player to down convert the new formats to just Dolby digital or DTS. Ideally a new receiver with HDMI should be your next upgrade.


I do have multi channel analog inputs, are after the surround processor, but before the eq/delay etc dsp, I think. Setting the input to LPCM, I believe also comes in after the surround decoders but before eq/delay. So there really should be no difference besides avoiding another D-A, and A-D. They are both Non-encoded multi-channel inputs.

I am not looking to down convert anything; I want external decoding. The reason most players do not decode is because of the cost of licensing, I think.


----------

